# Three States Offer Driver's Licenses To Illegal Aliens



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This is the kind of STUPIDITY right here that says the USA 'is' most definitely worthy of utter destruction off the face of the earth. 

ChicagoNow.com Story


> *Three States Offer Driver Licenses To Illegal Immigrants & Terrorists?*
> 
> Illegal immigrants are scrambling to gain identification documents since the State  of Arizona has implemented Illegal Immigration legislation. As illegals  have begun to flee Arizona for fear of being caught, they have set  their sights on three specific states that allow them to get licenses  without proof of citizenship or residency.
> 
> Those three states are: *Washington, New Mexico and Utah.*
> 
> Washington State and New Mexico have been magnet states for fraudulent  document brokers, human traffickers and alien smugglers for years  according to Brian Zimmer, president of the Coalition for a Secure  Driver's License. The group is a nonprofit research group in Washington  D.C.. Officials in New Mexico deny the claim. While Republican  lawmakers, in those states, have pushed for tighter laws in recent years  they have been thwarted by Democrats. The State of Utah, meanwhile,  allows illegals to carry driving privileges only. Illegals may not use  the IDs to board an airplane, get employment or even buy alcohol. Thus  it appears to be a less contentious issue in Utah.
> 
> An Associated Press  analysis of data from these three states show that there has been a 60%  increase in licenses issued to illegal immigrants, in the 10 weeks  immediately following Arizona's Immigration Legislation.
> *Some other results of the AP analysis:*
> 
> **  New Mexico issued 10,257 licenses to immigrants through the first six  months of     2010, compared with 13,481 for all of 2009. The pace has  intensified since April, when neighboring Arizona passed its immigration  law. The figures include both illegal immigrants and legal residents  from outside the U.S.*
> 
> ** New Mexico issued about 417 licenses a  week to immigrants from the day after  Arizona passed its law through  July 1. That is a big jump from the 323 per week it was issuing from  Jan. 1 to the day before the law passed.*
> 
> ** Utah handed out 41,000 illegal immigrant licenses for 2010 through June 7, compared with 43,429 for all of 2008.*
> 
> ** Washington granted 3,200 licenses to people from outside the U.S. through June, exceeding the pace of 5,992 for all of 2009.*​There  have also been fraud cases reported. Two recent incidents involved a  man from Illinois who drove two Polish Immigrants from Chicago to  Albuquerque, New Mexico in a scheme to charge them $1,000 each to obtain  a legal drivers license. In Washington State, a current and former  employee of that state's Licensing Department were arrested for the sale  of identification documents to illegals.
> 
> It seems that these  three states, with their easy access to documentation, could become a  mecca for terrorists and criminals. Imagine, in New Mexico, clerks at  the Motor Vehicle Division are not permitted to ask someone if they are  in the country legally or where they even moved from. There is no way to  distinguish between a license issued to a legal immigrant with a visa  versus a migrant working the fields and in the country illegally.  Supporters of these loose regulations, like Washington state immigrant  advocate David Ayala, argues that it is better for drivers to be  licensed from a public safety point of view. Ayala is the organizing  director of OneAmerica and feels that people with licenses have a more  normal life. They can cash a check, rent an apartment and even have  insurance for their vehicle. (More)


*The Immigration Reform and Control Act of 1986* (Wiki) is the Law of the Land and giving Driver's Licenses to Illegal Aliens is 'aiding and abetting' Illegal Aliens 'and' giving them the appearance of legal working status. Both are CRIMES and carry a 5 year felony for each offense ...

GL,

Terral


----------

